# FDH problem stack on park!!!!!



## lukas-a3 (Nov 14, 2011)

Good day to all here

I have an Audi A3 2000 model with FDH A4 automatic transmission(4 gears)

the shift level stack on parking or on neutral!!!!
when the car(neutral) pushed 200-500m can put the level to reverse or D and continue

any suggestions???


----------

